# Relatively Obscure Pieces which Inspire You



## JSK

Just wondering what other music lovers might have to say. Here are some of my choices:


Khachaturian Symphony 2 - A colorful, bombastic, and loud, though perhaps long-winded, Soviet symphony with a lot of local Armenian color.

Elfrida Andree Prelude from Fritiof - I listened to this overture for a class. The opera itself has never been performed, but this prelude is wonderfully evocative. Andree was Sweden's first female cathedral organist, conductor, and symphonist. This prelude is almost beyond obscure.

Kodaly Hary Janos Suite - A very exhilarating and colorful romp. The "Theater Overture" originally from this opera too is also quite exciting.

Gliere Symphony 3 "Ilya Mourmetz" - A brilliantly orchestrated, late-Romantic gargantuan epic which follows the adventures of a Russian folk hero.

Rimsky-Korsakov Piano Concerto - A minor work by the famous composer. Not very deep, but nevertheless quite brilliant.

Rimsky-Korsakov Sadko - I love both the tone poem and the opera. Magical.


----------



## Tapkaara

Khachaturian's 2nd...what a wonderful work!!


----------



## Mirror Image

Stanford: Irish Rhapsodies Nos. 1-6
Moeran: Rhapsodies 1 & 2
Howells: King's Herald
Bliss: A Colour Symphony
Bax: Spring Fire
Ireland: Mai-Dun
Vaughan Williams: Job: A Masque for Dancing
Delius: In A Summer Garden
Finzi: Eclogue for piano and orchestra
Hindemith: Trauermusik (pretty much everything he wrote inspires me)

There are so MANY and I need to sleep!!!


----------



## bassClef

It all depends - inspire you to do what?

If you just mean little known pieces that you think shouldn't be little known (but secretly you are happy that they are given that you have discovered them), then for me:

Vranicky - all his symphonies
Fibich - 3rd Symphony
Glazunov - Stenka Razin
Glinka - Prince Kholmsky
Halvorsen - Entry of the Boyars
Jarnefelt - Praeludium
Wiren - Serenade for Strings
Kilar - Orawa, Exodus
Suk - Asrael
Balakirev - 1st Symphony
Pachelbel - Canon (just kidding)


----------



## Tapkaara

jezbo said:


> It all depends - inspire you to do what?
> 
> If you just mean little known pieces that you think shouldn't be little known (but secretly you are happy that they are given that you have discovered them), then for me:
> 
> Vranicky - all his symphonies
> Fibich - 3rd Symphony
> Glazunov - Stenka Razin
> Glinka - Prince Kholmsky
> Halvorsen - Entry of the Boyars
> Jarnefelt - Praeludium
> Wiren - Serenade for Strings
> Kilar - Orawa, Exodus
> Suk - Asrael
> Balakirev - 1st Symphony
> Pachelbel - Canon (just kidding)


Pachelbel....YES!!!!!!

So, you are familiar with Kilar? I LOVE Kilar...great modern composer.


----------



## World Violist

Rubbra's 6th symphony inspires me every time I listen to it. Especially that second movement--amazing piece.


----------



## bassClef

Tapkaara said:


> Pachelbel....YES!!!!!!
> 
> So, you are familiar with Kilar? I LOVE Kilar...great modern composer.


Familiar is the wrong word - I've only discovered him in the last week or so. It struck an instant chord with me - wonderful stirring stuff, even the soundtrack to Dracula!. I'm finding all I can from him now.


----------



## Tapkaara

The Dracula score is awesome, and very popular.

Though he was a composer from the same generation of Pendercki and Gorecki, I'd say he is the most accessible of the three, even at his most difficult. His is some of the most demonic sounding music ever written, though he often writes on religious themes.

I hope you will enjoy getting to know this composer better.


----------



## Mirror Image

Anything by Langgaard is a real treat. Add Melartin, Berwald, Zemlinsky, and Grofe to that list as well.


----------



## Sid James

Here are a few 'relatively obscure' pieces that I like:

*Bohuslav Martinu *- _Piano Concerto No. 5; Concerto for 2 pianos_
*Alla Pavlova *- _Symphony No. 2 'For the new millenium'_
*Eduard Tubin* - _Symphony No. 4 'Sinfonia lirica'_
*Heitor Villa-Lobos* - _Choros 8 & 9_

& I don't think that *Kodaly*'s _Hary Janos Suite_ is even relatively obscure - there have been many recordings made of it both within & outside Hungary. It is Kodaly's most popular work, along with the _Peacock Variations_. I think that the singspiel or comic opera (call it what you will) from which it is derived is obscure, though. Blame the language barrier, but this has not stopped Bartok's_ Bluebeard's Castle _from holding a place in the repertoire.


----------



## Weston

Lately I've had some beautiful melodies from the tone poem *Aphrodite by George Whitefield Chadwick *- well I would call it a tone poem anyway. It sometimes devolves into cheesy bombast in my opinion (and often I am in the mood for that), but it's the inspiring melodies interspersed that draw me back to it. Below is a not very representative sample:

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=43:99053

I'm also still inspired by the rare piece of *Herbert Howells, Penguinski*. It's funny, rhythmically interesting, and inspires me to do something creative. As far as I know it is only available on a Chandos recording, Richard Hickox conducting. I've finally found a sample:

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=43:86310

I have also recently listened to a string quartet of sorts by *George Crumb, Black Angels * performed by the Kronos Quartet that inspired me to turn all the lights in the house on!


----------



## World Violist

Weston said:


> I have also recently listened to a string quartet of sorts by *George Crumb, Black Angels * performed by the Kronos Quartet that inspired me to turn all the lights in the house on!


Oh, those opening notes are quite something, aren't they? Blinding inspiration to turn on the lights, I say... and quick.


----------



## EarlyCuyler

Hans Rott: Symphony in E major
Ottorino Respighi: Belkis Regina di Saba
Mieczslaw Karlowicz: Eternal Songs

those are just off the top of my head...


----------



## Mirror Image

EarlyCuyler said:


> Hans Rott: Symphony in E major
> Ottorino Respighi: Belkis Regina di Saba
> Mieczslaw Karlowicz: Eternal Songs
> 
> those are just off the top of my head...


Karlowicz is a great Polish composer. I really like his work. I've been looking at those Chandos recordings for quite some time now.


----------



## handlebar

Moeran's Lonely Waters and Whythorne's Shadow.

Jim


----------



## EarlyCuyler

Mirror Image said:


> Karlowicz is a great Polish composer. I really like his work. I've been looking at those Chandos recordings for quite some time now.


They aren't too bad, but the best Eternal Songs recording I have is, this one...
Kord/Warsaw Philharmonic
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...me_role1=3&bcorder=3&name_id=6162&name_role=1

The brass in this is fantastic. The trombones and tuba will kill your speakers about 3 minutes or so into the last movement. Just a spectacular piece of music. Gorgeous, simply gorgeous.


----------



## matsoljare

Percy Grainger - The Warriors. Why is this not performed more often?


----------



## Tapkaara

matsoljare said:


> Percy Grainger - The Warriors. Why is this not performed more often?


I have a recording of that...I have to give it another go. I remember notbeing too impressed the first time, though...


----------



## Mirror Image

matsoljare said:


> Percy Grainger - The Warriors. Why is this not performed more often?


The same reasons why Bax isn't being performed in the concert hall. I really don't know. Grainger is a good composer and an even better orchestrator.

I have about four recordings of his orchestral music: three with Richard Hickox and one with Simon Rattle. I like all of them.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

One obscure work that really gets my juices pumping is Grieg's Symphony in C Minor. We wrote right out of the academy and it contains everything you'd expect from a young composer trying to make a name for himself. Try and get the Naxos recording with Engeset conducting, it's the best I've heard thus far!


----------



## vavaving

Obscure arrangements are something else.


----------



## Tapkaara

Sorin Eushayson said:


> One obscure work that really gets my juices pumping is Grieg's Symphony in C Minor. We wrote right out of the academy and it contains everything you'd expect from a young composer trying to make a name for himself. Try and get the Naxos recording with Engeset conducting, it's the best I've heard thus far!


Naxos and Engeset have produced some GREAT recordings.


----------



## Bach

Mirror Image said:


> The same reasons why Bax isn't being performed in the concert hall. I really don't know. Grainger is a good composer and an even better orchestrator.
> 
> I have about four recordings of his orchestral music: three with Richard Hickox and one with Simon Rattle. I like all of them.


Their music is a bit generic.. nothing special or particularly unique. Nobody wants to hear nothing special..


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers

Bach said:


> Their music is a bit generic.. nothing special or particularly unique. Nobody wants to hear nothing special..


Clearly not true given the above conversation.

Agreed, Kodaly Hary Janos Suite is a great piece.


----------



## bassClef

Another one I just discovered to add to this list : Paul Fetler's Contrasts for Orchestra - quite dazzling!


----------



## Cyclops

Franck's Violin sonata
Stravinsky,The Firebird(is it really obscure?)
Rachmaninov,Isle of the Dead
March to the Scaffold from Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## Mirror Image

Cyclops said:


> Franck's Violin sonata
> Stravinsky,The Firebird(is it really obscure?)
> Rachmaninov,Isle of the Dead
> March to the Scaffold from Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique


I wouldn't call any of these compositions obscure. In fact, Stravinksy's "The Firebird," Berlioz's "Symphonie Fantastique," and Rachmaninov's "Isle of the Dead" have been played and recorded many, many times. I don't think anyone here on this forum could guess how many times these pieces have played either in the concert hall or in a studio setting.

An example of an obscure piece would be Delius' "Hiawatha" or Howells' "Pastoral Rhapsody."


----------



## Cyclops

Mirror Image said:


> I wouldn't call any of these compositions obscure. In fact, Stravinksy's "The Firebird," Berlioz's "Symphonie Fantastique," and Rachmaninov's "Isle of the Dead" have been played and recorded many, many times. I don't think anyone here on this forum could guess how many times these pieces have played either in the concert hall or in a studio setting.
> 
> An example of an obscure piece would be Delius' "Hiawatha" or Howells' "Pastoral Rhapsody."


Well the only time I hear these pieces is if I put a CD on or listen to them on my MP3 player as I don't have the opportunity or the funds to attend concerts


----------



## Taneyev

I see that when you think on obscure works, you consider most symphonic ones. So, I as a fanatic of chamber, will put my own list of really obscure string quartets seldom recorded and almost never played live:
Gretchaninoff - Reger - Simpson - Wolf - Cherubini - Bazzini - Chausson - Lekeu - d'Indy - Magnard - Loewe - Rimsky-Korsakoff - Glazunoff - Gliere - Rochberg - Bliss - Bridge - Enescu - Saint-Saëns - Carreño.
Twenty I've and remember now. I can go on, but is enough for a start.


----------



## JAKE WYB

Mirror Image said:


> Stanford: Irish Rhapsodies Nos. 1-6
> Moeran: Rhapsodies 1 & 2
> Howells: King's Herald
> Bliss: A Colour Symphony
> Bax: Spring Fire
> Ireland: Mai-Dun
> Vaughan Williams: Job: A Masque for Dancing
> Delius: In A Summer Garden
> Finzi: Eclogue for piano and orchestra
> Hindemith: Trauermusik (pretty much everything he wrote inspires me)
> 
> There are so MANY and I need to sleep!!!


its so nice to see BAX SPRING FIRE on someones list - thats the top of my list regarding brilliant but CRIMINALLY AND UNJUSTLY obscure pieces - never fails to give new colours and atmosphere every time i listen- bax in general is to me the greatest of neglected composers - he deserves to be regarded alongside the other great british composers and any of his magial works has greatly increased my quality of life


----------



## JAKE WYB

Bach said:


> Their music is a bit generic.. nothing special or particularly unique. Nobody wants to hear nothing special..


that is tye most untrue comment ive ever read - nobody can call bax unoriginal or generic - his music is some of the most unique and brilliantly subtle and marvellously orchestrated music of the 20th century

i heard tintagel in glasgow recently and it was the highlight of the concert - and got a great reception - people were saying how surprised theyd never heard any BAX before there is nothing that people wouldnt love to be surprised with in the concert hall


----------



## Ostinato

1. Schubert - Symphonies Nos 2 and 3
2. Schubert - Shepherds' Chorus from Incidental Music to _Rosamunde_
3. Mendelssohn - Symphony No 1
4. Berlioz - Overture: Les Francs-Juges
5. Dvorak - Symphony No 4 (except the last movement)
6. MacCunn - Overture: Land of the Mountain and the Flood.


----------



## JAKE WYB

Ostinato said:


> 5. Dvorak - Symphony No 4 (except the last movement)
> 
> 6. MacCunn - Overture: Land of the Mountain and the Flood.


- i love dvorak 4th as much as 7,8,9 - all of of it though - especially the second movement - what dont you like about the last movement?

- i thoughtt that Land of the Mountain and the Flood was quite a famous and often played work


----------



## Ostinato

JAKE WYB said:


> - i love dvorak 4th as much as 7,8,9 - all of it though - especially the second movement - what dont you like about the last movement?


I find it too repetitive. It keeps pounding away at the same few notes, without sufficient variation. Far below the standard of the other movements, in my opinion.

Incidentally, it would be interesting to see if anyone has their own examples of otherwise good (or great) works flawed by one poor movement or section. But perhaps that's a question for a new thread.



> -_ i thought that Land of the Mountain and the Flood was quite a famous and often played work_


It used to be played more often, I think. I haven't heard it much recently.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Thanks for posting*

While some like to add to the list I have just copied two pages that I will go research and listen to - of course it will take me months. I love this thread - I might learn something new.

Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I've got a semi-obsession with Crumb's "Ancient Voices of Children"- it's a piece that haunts me for hours every time I listen to it. It's inspirational in the sense that I always sit down at my piano and play some of my best improvisations after hearing it.


----------



## JoeGreen

Im not going to lie but I'll have to say that some pretty avant garde pieces inspire me...

Stockhausen - _Kontakte_

Xenakis - _Rebonds_ and _Psappha_

Ligeti - _Artikulation_


----------



## Mirror Image

Ostinato said:


> 1. Schubert - Symphonies Nos 2 and 3
> 2. Schubert - Shepherds' Chorus from Incidental Music to _Rosamunde_
> 3. Mendelssohn - Symphony No 1
> 4. Berlioz - Overture: Les Francs-Juges
> 5. Dvorak - Symphony No 4 (except the last movement)
> 6. MacCunn - Overture: Land of the Mountain and the Flood.


I would hardly call anything by Dvorak, Mendelssohn, Berlioz, or Schubert obscure. I never heard of MacCunn, so I'll let you know about this composer.


----------



## bassClef

MacCunn's Land of the Mountain and the Flood is a great piece, but is all most people ever hear from him - myself included.


----------



## Dim7

Mirror Image said:


> I would hardly call anything by Dvorak, Mendelssohn, Berlioz, or Schubert obscure. I never heard of MacCunn, so I'll let you know about this composer.


Well, there's that word "relatively" before the word obscure. I think it's reasonable to call Schubert's 2nd and 3rd symphonies "relatively" obscure, they sure are very obscure compared to his 8th and 9th. Of course they are not obscure in the sense that people wouldn't know their existence (if they know the 8th at least then they know he must have written 2nd and 3rd too, obviously) but I don't think many have heard them.

Being famous composer doesn't imply that all your works are famous....


----------



## mueske

Rachmaninoff's string quartets and piano trios. Apart from the cello sonata and the second piano sonata, his other chamber works are relativly obscure, not very 'popular'.


----------



## Mirror Image

This week's obscure pieces that inspire me:

1. McKay: Moonlit Ceremony
2. MacDowell: Suite No. 1
3. Beach: Gaelic Symphony
4. Karlowicz: Stanislaw i Anna Oswiecimowie
5. Thomson: Symphony On A Hymn Tune
6. Gliere: Symphony No. 2
7. Ivanovs: Latgalian Landscapes
8. Liadov: Enchanted Lake
9. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
10. Weinberg: Cello Concerto


----------



## bdelykleon

Mirror Image said:


> 9. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater


Agreed, great music.


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> Agreed, great music.


Yes, it's a magical piece that I finally got a chance hearing late last week. Beautiful and mesmerizing.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*Franz Schreker*- Overture to _Die Gezeichneten_ 
*John Field*- _Nocturnes_
*Karol Szymanowski*- _Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess_
*Delius*- _A Village Romeo and Juliet_
*Edward Elgar*- any of the oratorios: _Dream of Gerontius_ perhaps less obscure, but definitely _The Apostles_ and _The Kingdom_
*Alexander Zemlinsky*- _Lyrische Symphonie_ (and just about anything else)
*Shostakovitch*- _The Preludes and Fugues_ (a marvelous response to Bach's _Well-Tempered Clavier_.
*Schubert*- _piano sonatas_ (certainly less familiar than they should be)
*Herbert Howells*- _Missa Sabrinensis_
Russian Opera


----------



## Lisztfreak

*Enescu: *Cello Sonata No.2
*Enescu: *Symphony No.2
*Searle:* Symphony No.2
*Alwyn: *Lyra Angelica (Harp Concerto)
*Liszt:* Ave verum corpus
*Tippett: *Concerto for Orchestra
*Delius:* Violin Sonata No.1
*Hartmann:* Concerto funebre


----------



## Sid James

Anything by *Frank Martin*. He is said to be one of the greatest composers of the C20th, but as far as listeners outside his native Switzerland are concerned, he's still very underrated. He's become one of my favourite composers, & discovering him has come as quite a pleasant surprise...


----------



## JSK

Anybody here know Dohnanyi's First Symphony or the Prince's Cavatina from Dargomizshky's Rusalka?


----------



## Donboy

*Max Bruch - *_Concerto for 2 pianos and orchestra
_Will probably never see it performed - who's got 2 grand pianos?


----------



## JSK

Hmmm. Two professors apparently played the Bruch at my school a few years back, but that was before my time.


----------



## Mirror Image

Lately, I have been inspired by these not so well known pieces:

1. Arnold: Concertino for Oboe and Strings
2. Arnold: Sarabande
3. Delius: Songs of Farewell
4. Delius: Sea Drift
5. Walton: In Honour of the City of London
6. Carwithen: One Damned Thing After Another
7. Nielsen: Sovnen
8. Bantock: A Celtic Symphony
9. Rubbra: A Tribute
10. Still: In Memoriam


----------



## Rondo

Beethoven's _Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage_. Funny how after so many years of listening to Symphony No. 9, Missa Solemnis and Fidelio I look over all of Beethoven's less popular vocal works which seem (at least to me) just as inspiring.


----------



## Cortision

Littolf's Piano Concerto No 2 (not 4). It's the only piece I could think of which I like that might just qualify as obscure. I suppose this means I need to expand my listening repertoire.


----------



## Sid James

I recently bought a CPO cd of Israeli composer *Josef Tal's *symphonies. They are interesting pieces, atonal, but not in a dogmatic way - he explores many textures, colours of the orchestra, and produces some very rich layered sounds. Apart from this disc, I have not heard any of this other works (apparently he also produced much electronic music like Xenakis)...


----------

